# xen-create-image mancante in xen-tools

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho installato xen-tools-3.4.1-r1 e tutto funziona perfettamente, solo che altri utenti, che usano Debian, hanno in più xen-create-image, che è un altro "programma" che è incluso nel pacchetto xen-tools per Debian.

Perché su Gentoo manca?

----------

